# Gotoh GE1996T-7, coming 2021



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 18, 2020)

Our prayers have been answered:







Finally! I'm pretty excited, the GE1996T is my absolute go-to for any Floyd guitar. Here's hoping these continue the trend of a quality, inexpensive alternative to the German made variants (that are honestly better units overall).


----------



## Robslalaina (Nov 18, 2020)

Would these fit into a Lo Pro Edge 7 route? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh shit yeah!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 18, 2020)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Our prayers have been answered



Understatement. 

It's so awesome these are finally happening.


----------



## trem licking (Nov 18, 2020)

Late as hell, but exciting nonetheless! Now for an 8 variant, too (hahahaha yeeeaaaaah right)


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2020)

Eventually my lo pro 7 on my RG7620 needs to be replaced. Is this a direct swap?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2020)

ITT: Folks asking if a bridge that doesn't exist yet will swap into thier guitar. 

Until we get a drawing or measurements, all bets are off. 

Hold on fellas.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 18, 2020)

@Robstonin @Dumple Stilzkin Like Max said, it's not even in production yet. I'm sure you could e-mail Gotoh and ask but until then, how are any of us to know?


----------



## odibrom (Nov 18, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Eventually my lo pro 7 on my RG7620 needs to be replaced. Is this a direct swap?



... get a new LoPro, they aren't hard to find nor to order on your local Ibanez supplier...


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2020)

odibrom said:


> ... get a new LoPro, they aren't hard to find nor to order on your local Ibanez supplier...


For the 350-400$, I’m just going to simmer and see what these will cost.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 18, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Eventually my lo pro 7 on my RG7620 needs to be replaced. Is this a direct swap?


you will miss the low profile of the lo pro, why change it for something else?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2020)

I like Gotoh tremolos and I actually like my tremolos a little higher than the lo pro


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 18, 2020)

This is amazing! I rate the 6 string versions over the real Floyd, and it’s cheaper too!


----------



## odibrom (Nov 18, 2020)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> For the 350-400$, I’m just going to simmer and see what these will cost.



2nd hand market are a little less... and they pop up regularly... I know I've bought one about 10 years ago because the base place of one in one of my guitars had broken due to a gigbag slip from my shoulder. When I opened the bag, the base plate was broken at the bottom knife. I managed to buy one with exactly the same finish (cosmo black or whatever color that is) by 250€, maybe 300€ (I can't remember, but it wasn't more than this)... but again, this was about 10 or 11 years ago...


----------



## Phlegethon (Nov 18, 2020)

Hope Gotoh sells these hand over fist. Their tuners are solid, so expect these will work just as well. This is making me wonder if I could retrofit one into my S770, the ZR trem with its special snowflake bearings gives me cause for concern. Not too sure that getting parts for it would be doable by the time something might decide to implode.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2020)

odibrom said:


> 2nd hand market are a little less... and they pop up regularly... I know I've bought one about 10 years ago because the base place of one in one of my guitars had broken due to a gigbag slip from my shoulder. When I opened the bag, the base plate was broken at the bottom knife. I managed to buy one with exactly the same finish (cosmo black or whatever color that is) by 250€, maybe 300€ (I can't remember, but it wasn't more than this)... but again, this was about 10 or 11 years ago...



Much different market now. 

That was back when used RG7620s were plentiful and going for under $500 regularly. The only way to really make good money off of them was parting out, so Lo-Pro 7s were common used. 

But that's not the case anymore. Not only are there fewer RG7620s on the open market, they're much older so the bridges aren't in nearly as good of shape. 

There aren't any used bridges on Reverb now, and even used 7s are ~$400 on eBay. 

A full new kit unit is $450 when in stock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> Hope Gotoh sells these hand over fist. Their tuners are solid, so expect these will work just as well. This is making me wonder if I could retrofit one into my S770, the ZR trem with its special snowflake bearings gives me cause for concern. Not too sure that getting parts for it would be doable by the time something might decide to implode.



Nothing is a direct fit for the ZR. But it's fine, the bearings, if lubricated, will last a lifetime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm guessing these are gonna be made to the same dimensions as the Floyd Rose 7-string, like the 6-string 1996 is to the FR 6 string? That's also judging by the string clamp screw lengths, which are longer than the old Schaller/TRS screw clamp screws. Guessing these won't be a direct replacement for a lot of LFR/(Lo-)TRS 7-string bridges.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 18, 2020)

@HeHasTheJazzHands Not sure if it'll be a 1:1, even the 6-string Gotoh to a Floyd route isn't _exactly_ perfect in my experience - especially when you bore the stud insert holes and install the god-tier locking ones that come with the GE1996T. They can sometimes (depending on how the guitar was initially routed, not everyone or every guitar hits the exact same tolerances every time) have very light interference issues with the low E saddle touching the top of the stud. Very easy fix with minimal filing, but worth noting.

On the topic of longer sting lock screws, I need to get a few sets for a couple Gotoh swaps I've done recently and it looks like AllParts old part number is discontinued. Dang.


----------



## Cole Justesen (Nov 18, 2020)

Finally! This is beyond awesome!!!

Cole


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Nov 19, 2020)

The 6 string one is awesome. I've had it in 3 guitars so far. Only the ibanez I had to change the bolts at the back that lock the string insert blocks to the string. Only cost a few quid once I found the right size bolt, so no worries. I've seen people make the route bigger or file the bolts down. If anyone encounters this issue.... Just get shorter ones and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 19, 2020)

Are you fucking kidding me?!?!?!

YES!

I have e-mailed them so much asking for this and they never even slightly hinted that they had any interest in making these, at all. So fucking stoked right now. Got a few Lo-Pro 7's to replace 

I wonder what nuts they'll offer? Through neck mounted, or just top mounted?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 20, 2020)

Perleguitars probably about to get a ton of orders ha. I bought a swirled RGD body from him to put my RG7620 neck on. It will be hipshot fixed though


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 20, 2020)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @HeHasTheJazzHands Not sure if it'll be a 1:1, even the 6-string Gotoh to a Floyd route isn't _exactly_ perfect in my experience - especially when you bore the stud insert holes and install the god-tier locking ones that come with the GE1996T. They can sometimes (depending on how the guitar was initially routed, not everyone or every guitar hits the exact same tolerances every time) have very light interference issues with the low E saddle touching the top of the stud. Very easy fix with minimal filing, but worth noting.
> 
> On the topic of longer sting lock screws, I need to get a few sets for a couple Gotoh swaps I've done recently and it looks like AllParts old part number is discontinued. Dang.



Just did a Gotoh swap recently in an old Jackson; the OFR string lock screws work perfectly. I was also disappointed to see the Allparts part was discontinued but the FR screws were only around $20 shipped


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2020)

The problem is, not all OFR routes are identical. Different brands have slightly different routes and tolerances within those can vary. 

I've probably done a couple dozen Edge III to OFR swaps and some were drop in and others needed some material removal. 

Again, folks are getting way ahead of themselves, the dimensions will be posted (Gotoh tends to be good about this) and then everyone will be able to measure their guitars and compare.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 21, 2020)

wannabguitarist said:


> Just did a Gotoh swap recently in an old Jackson; the OFR string lock screws work perfectly. I was also disappointed to see the Allparts part was discontinued but the FR screws were only around $20 shipped



I'm finding conflicting information regarding the length of aftermarket OFR string lock screws, OEM or not.

ESP Horizon routes require shorter string lock screws with the GE1996T swap, hence my dilemma. I got lucky and found that the OFR's screws I took out were shorter and had the the same thread pitch as the saddles in the Gotoh, so no crossthreading or other issues there, but on another I lack another set of said shorter screws. I'm thinking I'll just take the existing ones to a machine shop and have them reduced in length - intonating in C# definitely needs a bit more room than the stock Gotoh screws allow in ESP's routes.


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 21, 2020)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Finally! I'm pretty excited, the GE1996T is my absolute go-to *Gotoh* for any Floyd guitar.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 21, 2020)

@Musiscience


----------



## Loomer (Nov 21, 2020)

I simply need to know when this thing will be available.


----------



## Robslalaina (Nov 23, 2020)

Viginez said:


> you will miss the low profile of the lo pro, why change it for something else?


I don't play all horizontal like the guy on the left so I don't care about low profile trems 




One concern I have about this Gotoh 7 is saddle radius vs. 16" fretboards.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 23, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> Hope Gotoh sells these hand over fist. Their tuners are solid, so expect these will work just as well. This is making me wonder if I could retrofit one into my S770, the ZR trem with its special snowflake bearings gives me cause for concern. Not too sure that getting parts for it would be doable by the time something might decide to implode.



I hate that Ibanez cheaped out the ZRT so badly, but while a bitch to retrofit in your case, I have little doubt this trem will be high-quality. The six string version is pretty much on par with a German OFR - in fact, Suhr switched to Gotoh because they had fewer finish issues.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh, and the block better be the same size as a six string, like the OFR. I like my trem in the air, dammit!


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 23, 2020)

Robstonin said:


> One concern I have about this Gotoh 7 is saddle radius vs. 16" fretboards.



That's an easy fix with shims


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 23, 2020)

About (%*#%$# time!!!!

I have original Edge, Lo-Pro 7, Edge Zero II, and Gotoh 1996 GT trems. I even have a weird rare Gotoh thumb locking Floyd licensed bridge from circa 1986 on one of my old import guitars.

I have been waiting for them to finally bring a seven string version to market! If it shares features of the 1996GT in comparison to other bridges on the market, the base plate of the six string version is a direct replacement for most other bridges sharing the post spacing.


----------



## Grindspine (Nov 23, 2020)

I hate (hate hate) Original Floyds, Floyd 1000, and Tekuchi style Floyds because the saddles always gouge my wrists. That bridge makes so many more seven strings on the market seem appealing!


----------



## Xaios (Nov 24, 2020)

Grindspine said:


> Tekuchi style Floyds


If I never play another Takeuchi trem, it'll be too soon. The only bridge I've ever encountered that was so bad at holding tune was a Wilkinson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The problem is, not all OFR routes are identical. Different brands have slightly different routes and tolerances within those can vary.
> 
> I've probably done a couple dozen Edge III to OFR swaps and some were drop in and others needed some material removal.
> 
> Again, folks are getting way ahead of themselves, the dimensions will be posted (Gotoh tends to be good about this) and then everyone will be able to measure their guitars and compare.



Gotta say I just had an issue with this with my Squire Contemporary. The route was EXTREMELY tight but it fit, but there was some wood inside the route that was stopping the trem from pulling back because of the pop in arm mech being longer than the screw in one. So I'll have to do some dremel work.


----------



## mungiisi (Nov 24, 2020)

Very much interested if this is a direct swap to Edge Pro 7. 

What I really like is that the knife edges are made into the baseplate and not from separate pieces. That's what separates OFR from the old Schaller's (not Lockmeister) and Edge's.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 24, 2020)

Now I want to get one in gold and get gold tuners and a balck pickguard. I will deck my UV777BK in black and gold!


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mounting post spacing will be 84.8mm


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 29, 2020)

@cip 123 Thanks for sharing! Now any eager builders can get a head start before dropping one of these beauties in.


----------



## Thep (Jan 17, 2021)

In case anybody is curious, I was notified that these are tentatively slated to be available late February.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 20, 2021)

My Kiesel has an "OFR", and by OFR I have heard they are made by ping. Would a gotoh be better than the ping? I don't actually have any issues with it, but you know... Gas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> My Kiesel has an "OFR", and by OFR I have heard they are made by ping. Would a gotoh be better than the ping? I don't actually have any issues with it, but you know... Gas.



If your Kiesel has an "OFR" it should be a German, Schaller made unit. If it has the older bridge, then it's a Ping. 

This is potentially better than both, but depending on what you're replacing, there can be a fitment issue.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 20, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> My Kiesel has an "OFR", and by OFR I have heard they are made by ping. Would a gotoh be better than the ping? I don't actually have any issues with it, but you know... Gas.


Replacing a licensed bridge with a Gotoh is worth it. Replacing an OFR isn't.

Assuming it fits, of course. If you wanted to do the swap, be aware that the Gotoh's base plate is more square on the treble side and it may rub it's front corner against a route.


----------



## Kwert (Jan 20, 2021)

I know it's not great to assume, but... 

I have to assume since the Edge/Lo-Pro Edge are also made by Gotoh, that this would also be a drop-in replacement for those. Wouldn't this usually be the case for bridges made by one company?


----------



## Thep (Jan 20, 2021)

Kwert said:


> I know it's not great to assume, but...
> 
> I have to assume since the Edge/Lo-Pro Edge are also made by Gotoh, that this would also be a drop-in replacement for those. Wouldn't this usually be the case for bridges made by one company?



These would not be a drop-in replacement, and would arguably not be a worthwhile improvement over an Edge.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 20, 2021)

How do any of you know what it will fit or not? They haven't even been up for sale yet.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> For the 350-400$, I’m just going to simmer and see what these will cost.


Shit, you could buy a Sophia for that.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 20, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> My Kiesel has an "OFR", and by OFR I have heard they are made by ping. Would a gotoh be better than the ping? I don't actually have any issues with it, but you know... Gas.


I replaced my Carvin OFR with a Gotoh, the stud/stud housing is bigger so you need to trim the front shelf slightly to get the new studs to center and allow the bridge to intonate properly. It was worth it imo


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 20, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If your Kiesel has an "OFR" it should be a German, Schaller made unit. If it has the older bridge, then it's a Ping.
> 
> This is potentially better than both, but depending on what you're replacing, there can be a fitment issue.


I was under the assumption that the floyd's on 7 string Kiesels were all ping made.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> I was under the assumption that the floyd's on 7 string Kiesels were all ping made.



Only the older variants that looked like this:


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 20, 2021)

Ah ok. Maybe I had bad info. So then this is an actual OFR? I feel dumb because I thought it was then someone told me it was Ping

https://imgur.com/q9rUQKW


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Ah ok. Maybe I had bad info. So then this is an actual OFR? I feel dumb because I thought it was then someone told me it was Ping
> 
> https://imgur.com/q9rUQKW



Link is dead.

Just measure your bridge, compare it to whatever you feel like dropping in there.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 20, 2021)

Just trying to identify if it's a real floyd. What's the distinguishing marks?


----------



## Themistocles (Jan 26, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Only the older variants that looked like this:
> 
> View attachment 89265


That's what I got... pretty early DC747, so is there a replacement now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2021)

Themistocles said:


> That's what I got... pretty early DC747, so is there a replacement now?



Not that I know of. 

You can shoehorn an OFR7 in there with a bit of work, but it depends on how much effort you want to put in and what you're comfortable with. 

Honestly, those Ping units aren't bad. Unless it's shot, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Themistocles (Jan 26, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> You can shoehorn an OFR7 in there with a bit of work, but it depends on how much effort you want to put in and what you're comfortable with.
> 
> Honestly, those Ping units aren't bad. Unless it's shot, I wouldn't bother.


It seems fine but bar itself has some annoying play in it. It was never quite right but Ive taken to just using heel of the hand for bending sharp microtonally. I can proabbly just get the arm assembly juncture tightened up somehow or a new arm seat? ... but that's another topic?


----------



## mbardu (Jan 26, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Ah ok. Maybe I had bad info. So then this is an actual OFR? I feel dumb because I thought it was then someone told me it was Ping
> 
> https://imgur.com/q9rUQKW



The one in the image is definitely an actual Floyd.
Might be Korean-made, not German, but still pretty good.


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 27, 2021)

Themistocles said:


> It seems fine but bar itself has some annoying play in it. It was never quite right but Ive taken to just using heel of the hand for bending sharp microtonally. I can proabbly just get the arm assembly juncture tightened up somehow or a new arm seat? ... but that's another topic?



You can buy a new socket&arm for it...


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jarmake said:


> You can buy a new socket&arm for it...


Yeah, just do this. I have several times.


----------



## sonoftheoldnorth (Feb 25, 2021)

Did anyone get a GE1996T-7 or know what the deal is with these? (Before I email Gotoh)

Their Instagram has a comment saying they are ready to ship, but I can't find any to buy.


----------



## Dave Death (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks like these are shipping - has anyone tried one yet?


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 26, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> Looks like these are shipping - has anyone tried one yet?


Builds planned for it but only tried the 6 string version which at least in my experience has proven better than an OFR


----------



## Dave Death (Jul 27, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> Builds planned for it but only tried the 6 string version which at least in my experience has proven better than an OFR



I have a couple of the six-string ones and I agree with your assessment.

I also have the 510FB and 510FX-6 fixed bridges, both excellent


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 27, 2021)

They have all the specs up on the website. 
- Can anyone answer if it's a Lo Pro drop in replacement yet?
- Is the base plate hardened steel?
- What does "specially processed" steel saddle mean? 

https://g-gotoh.com/product/ge1996t-7/?lang=en


----------



## Dave Death (Jul 27, 2021)

Unless the Lo Pro bridge runs the Stud-Lock posts I doubt that it is a drop-in replacement.

It is a drop-in replacement for the Floyd Rose 1000, 1500, and German made models, except for the posts and inserts.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 28, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> Unless the Lo Pro bridge runs the Stud-Lock posts I doubt that it is a drop-in replacement.
> 
> It is a drop-in replacement for the Floyd Rose 1000, 1500, and German made models, except for the posts and inserts.


I would put a BIG asterisk next to drop in for those, yes it maybe but if you plan on using the Gotoh studs you may need some modifications due to their size compared to OFR studs if you want to maintain the original bridge position.


Replacing my OFR the front edge of my Floyd route had to move forward to allow the Gotoh studs to go down in to the original stud holes.


Just some info for anyone thinking about that


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 28, 2021)

@cip 123 In my circumstance with the two OFR to Gotoh swaps (including studs) I've done, no realignment was needed. I had to file a narrow 20-ish degree angle off the low and high E saddle outer edges to clear the head of the studs, but honestly speaking they were _barely_ touching. I did it more just to be safe, I think.







You can kind of see what I'm talking about on the high E saddle there. One point about the swap though, I had to remove the original stud inserts and bore them out slightly to fit the locking studs. Not a big deal but it might be outside of your average player's comfort zone.

The trick with people asking if x bridge will fit y route is that the routes and stud alignment have tolerances and each manufacturer has their own quirks with the initial process. Won't know until one does it first hand, I suppose.


----------



## Dave Death (Jul 28, 2021)

I had my tech fit the larger stud inserts. I had no desire to set the intonation anyway so I just took it to him as he has a lot of experience. He didn't have to file anything but on both guitars the larger inserts were very close to the edge of the rout. The adjustment screws were also barely clearing at the back. But nothing needed to be modified besides one guitar that came with a cheap Schecter licensed FR needed some routing and the other one needed hardwood dowels for the stud inserts to go into because the wood on the Schecter C-1 Blackjack SLS FR-S (2014 model) is pretty soft and keeps threatening to strip out, which did actually happen when I installed a Tremol-No claw so he had to put more dowels into the body for those. If a guitar has your standard FR 1000 size rout and decent body wood simply enlarging the post holes and fitting new inserts is all the modding needed.

Here is a photo of the C-1. You'll notice that clearance is fairly tight, but everything clears.


----------



## trem licking (Jul 28, 2021)

Just a curiosity, did those of you who swapped a floyd for the gotoh find it worth it? Any tangible benefits?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2021)

trem licking said:


> Just a curiosity, did those of you who swapped a floyd for the gotoh find it worth it? Any tangible benefits?



Nah. I've only ever done it because a guitar needed a new bridge and the quality to price on the Gotoh units has always been best. 

They don't function or sound or whatever any different from OFRs or Edges. 

Just good, feature packed bridges you can usually get cheaper than the Schaller made stuff.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 28, 2021)

trem licking said:


> Just a curiosity, did those of you who swapped a floyd for the gotoh find it worth it? Any tangible benefits?



I swapped out perfectly good OFRs simply because I like how the Gotoh feels (saddle design, angle of fine tuners, trem arm, etc.). No real sound or playability benefit other than improved (subjective) comfort. The only real _tangible_ benefit would be the locking studs, which I greatly prefer. That's a bit more in-depth than a in-and-out bridge swap but IMO they're one of the best things about the GE1996T / Edge series bridges. I cannot fathom why OFRs haven't made them standard.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 28, 2021)

What's the benefit of locking studs? Do they actually move on their own when unlocked?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 28, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> What's the benefit of locking studs? Do they actually move on their own when unlocked?



They can drift, especially if you use the bar to dive a lot.

But, you can get almost identical results waxing threads of non-locking posts, so I wouldn't base my decision on that specific feature.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 28, 2021)

Lubricated knife edges/posts is definitely the way to go (locking studs or not). Anecdotally speaking I've never had to replace Gotoh/Edge locking studs due to wear but I have replaced a few OFR studs that have stripped and some inserts that became untrue over time. Next time you do a string change on your OFR take a look at how the studs behave as you bring it up to tension. They move _ever_ so slightly, and while realistically there isn't enough consistent pressure or vibration at those points to make the aforementioned stud/insert issues happen, to say it's not a contributing factor wouldn't be accurate, either. I'm sure some professional dive-bombers would make a dent in them faster than others.

All I know is every additional component that locks down in a double-locking trem setup is a benefit. Not mandatory, but nice to have.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2021)

trem licking said:


> Just a curiosity, did those of you who swapped a floyd for the gotoh find it worth it? Any tangible benefits?


The radius is 14” on the Gotoh compared to the 10 on OFR which was my first benefit.


The fine tuners on the Gotoh also seem more accurate. 


I don’t know about any other benefits off the top of my head but over all like it a lot better than the OFR and it’s a much better price.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 29, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah. I've only ever done it because a guitar needed a new bridge and the quality to price on the Gotoh units has always been best.
> 
> They don't function or sound or whatever any different from OFRs or Edges.
> 
> Just good, feature packed bridges you can usually get cheaper than the Schaller made stuff.



Yup. Probably not worth the hassle of replacing an FR-1000 or OFR for one of these. I swapped an FR-1000 for an OFR and although there is _some_ difference, definetely not worth 300€ + labour (I only did it because I got a great deal on an OFR7 and sold the FR-1000).

The Gotoh will be the perfect candidate for a FR Special replacement, though. Since these are cheaper than Floyd Rose models and apparently equal or better quality.

New production MIJ Jacksons are already using these, which is a very good sign. If Japanese factories start to use them OEM in their guitars it will be easier to get replacement parts in the future I guess.



cip 123 said:


> The radius is 14” on the Gotoh compared to the 10 on OFR which was my first benefit.



7-String OFR is actually 20" radius with a 15" nut. Mine are shimmed accordingly.


----------



## Dave Death (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm not sure what the radius will be on the seven string version; it might be flatter than 14" ... shims are available anyway

The feel and quality of the Gotoh is far better than the FR 1000, and the knife edges etc are excellent. It also comes with a very nice brass block and I much prefer the tremolo arm. After using a GE1996T for two years on my main gigging guitar with absolutely ZERO problems and fantastic tuning stability I fitted one to another guitar that had a worn FR 1000.

Note that if the inserts of any FR are not seated properly or the wood is weak whammy bar use can eventually pull the inserts out of the guitar or, if the wood is especially thin and flimsy around the posts, crack the wood and tip the bridge over. Fit hardwood dowels if you are worried about the wood quality. My Blackjack just has a thin layer of hardwood around each insert after drilling, dowelling, drilling and fitting the inserts but that thin layer has done the trick.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jul 29, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They can drift, especially if you use the bar to dive a lot.
> 
> But, you can get almost identical results waxing threads of non-locking posts, so I wouldn't base my decision on that specific feature.


Gotcha. I do setups every 6 months anyways being in New England so probably not a concern. I've used plenty of lo-pro edges and love them as well, I just found the lock a hassle.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Yup. Probably not worth the hassle of replacing an FR-1000 or OFR for one of these. I swapped an FR-1000 for an OFR and although there is _some_ difference, definetely not worth 300€ + labour (I only did it because I got a great deal on an OFR7 and sold the FR-1000).
> 
> The Gotoh will be the perfect candidate for a FR Special replacement, though. Since these are cheaper than Floyd Rose models and apparently equal or better quality.
> 
> ...


I was speaking about the 6 string version


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 29, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> The radius is 14” on the Gotoh compared to the 10 on OFR which was my first benefit.
> 
> 
> The fine tuners on the Gotoh also seem more accurate.
> ...





cip 123 said:


> I was speaking about the 6 string version



Yeah, I suppose. But this is the thread about the 7-string version


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Yeah, I suppose. But this is the thread about the 7-string version


it was in response to someone asking about benefits from swapping from OFR, if you follow the replies it's pretty easy to follow


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 29, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> it was in response to someone asking about benefits from swapping from OFR, if you follow the replies it's pretty easy to follow



Sure, but the radius benefit doesn't apply to the 7-string version, which was my point.

No need to act salty about it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Sure, but the radius benefit doesn't apply to the 7-string version, which was my point.
> 
> No need to act salty about it.


It was my overall reply about switching from OFR to Gotoh and personal experience, I dunno why you think I'm salty?


----------



## elkoki (Jul 29, 2021)

trem licking said:


> Just a curiosity, did those of you who swapped a floyd for the gotoh find it worth it? Any tangible benefits?



My main reason for getting one was the FR-1000 on my guitar was pretty worn, I considered buying new saddles for it but at the price they were selling for to me it made more sense to just get a new Gotoh for a few more bucks. The trem fits perfect on a Schecter Hellraiser Extreme


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 29, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> I dunno why you think I'm salty?


Your insistence in arguing about an observation I made. But I'll just drop it anyway.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 29, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Your insistence in arguing about an observation I made. But I'll just drop it anyway.


I was just replying?

Peace out tho


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2021)

You guys done or nah?


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 9, 2021)

Any one seen these for sale yet? Would love to fit one to my Carvin DC747


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.philadelphialuthiertool...oh-ge-1996t7-7-string-locking-tremolo-bridge/

Please report back and let us know what ya think of it!


----------



## cardinal (Dec 9, 2021)

Is this the same stud width as the Floyd Original 7?

Edit: about the same. Probably works because the treble side knife is straight. String spacing is slightly wider than the OFR7 (64.8mm Vs 64.5mm). I'll probably pass.


----------



## neum18 (Dec 11, 2021)

This guy put one on his uv70p!


----------



## Concerto412 (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like it sits significantly lower in the route than the Edge ZeroII it’s replacing there. Presumably the saddle height on the Gotoh is taller, more similar to original Edge and OFR.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 11, 2021)

I think that has more to do with how the guitar is set up. That guy has his trem so low he barely has any pull up range. The gotoh on my S540 sits tall because I like it that way, so I shim the neck slightly so I can raise the bridge and have much more pull up.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorry for the (sorta) necrobump, but I'm kinda curious as to what is the verdict whether the Gotoh is worth it comparing it to the OFR and Schaller counterparts. I'm contemplating this in a new build but I'll need it to be good.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 17, 2022)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Sorry for the (sorta) necrobump, but I'm kinda curious as to what is the verdict whether the Gotoh is worth it comparing it to the OFR and Schaller counterparts. I'm contemplating this in a new build but I'll need it to be good.


It's technically a better deal. Gotohs are cheaper and higher quality with a better trem bar socket out of the box. I'd go with the gotoh on a from scratch build, for sure


----------



## jco5055 (Jun 17, 2022)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Sorry for the (sorta) necrobump, but I'm kinda curious as to what is the verdict whether the Gotoh is worth it comparing it to the OFR and Schaller counterparts. I'm contemplating this in a new build but I'll need it to be good.





trem licking said:


> It's technically a better deal. Gotohs are cheaper and higher quality with a better trem bar socket out of the box. I'd go with the gotoh on a from scratch build, for sure



There's no "real" difference between all of them right? I mean, I have personally felt GOTOH was my favorite out of them, but if you blindfold someone they won't go "oh the feel of this is smoother than the others, it's a Schaller" etc right? I haven't played all versions enough to be able to answer that myself.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 17, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> There's no "real" difference between all of them right? I mean, I have personally felt GOTOH was my favorite out of them, but if you blindfold someone they won't go "oh the feel of this is smoother than the others, it's a Schaller" etc right? I haven't played all versions enough to be able to answer that myself.


There's nothing wrong with floyds. All that I've played have been quality parts, including the 1000 series. But gotoh have some design improvements, and also have exceptional metallurgy. Bigger studs/inserts that are locking, screw in height adjustable trem arm that is tight in the socket etc. You can't go wrong either way, but if i was building a 7 string and it came down to a fully locking trem, I'd opt for the gotoh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

Also Gotoh's saddles are rounded on the top, so they feel super comfy to rest your hand on.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jun 17, 2022)

Gotoh's are neck and neck with OFR quality, less expensive, have locking studs and IMO are better designed overall. YMMV


----------



## NoodleFace (Jun 17, 2022)

The only Floyd I can tell is different are the edges. They just all around work better and play different, IMO of course. 

I wonder if one of these would drop in for my dc727. I'll have to research. $130ish hurts a lot less than 300


----------



## cardinal (Jun 18, 2022)

Years ago I had an UV where I swapped the Lo Pro for a OFR just because I was tinkering. The OFR sounded different (brighter; more immediate(?)). But yeah the quality is good. The construction is different. I assume this GE1996T-7 is built like a Lo Pro?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm hopefully going to scoop up a Soloist 7 here soon with a floyd rose special in it so I now have an excuse to grab one of these haha


----------



## trem licking (Jun 21, 2022)

MattThePenguin said:


> I'm hopefully going to scoop up a Soloist 7 here soon with a floyd rose special in it so I now have an excuse to grab one of these haha


Try the special out first though, you may be surprised. Unless you just want to do it for funziez, you'll likely not even need to upgrade it


----------



## Bled4bathor1 (Jun 22, 2022)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Our prayers have been answered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont matter at all for me if they don't make it in affordable left-handed versions...I'll b stuck e th special...replacing th saddles string retainers.to steel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2022)

cardinal said:


> Years ago I had an UV where I swapped the Lo Pro for a OFR just because I was tinkering. The OFR sounded different (brighter; more immediate(?)). But yeah the quality is good. The construction is different. I assume this GE1996T-7 is built like a Lo Pro?



More like an Original Edge and exactly like the 6-string version.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 22, 2022)

Great stuff. Mind the block length though, models in stock (UK/EU at least) all seem to be 40mm. Mine was and had to be shaved down


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 22, 2022)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Great stuff. Mind the block length though, models in stock (UK/EU at least) all seem to be 40mm. Mine was and had to be shaved down
> View attachment 109532


Funnily enough this is almost exactly what I want to do with it. But since a body is 45mm thick most of the time, how much did you have to shave off? I would think it's a tight fit, but still a fit.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 22, 2022)

Edit: forgot to say, mind the intonation screw length as well, same as the 6-string version. Longer than Floyd standard so will have clearance issues if downtuning. Trem cavity on that Explorer needed extra routing.




The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Funnily enough this is almost exactly what I want to do with it. But since a body is 45mm thick most of the time, how much did you have to shave off? I would think it's a tight fit, but still a fit.



I didn't do the work, and the guitar's not ready yet so I don't have it to measure. I'll try and remember to measure the body & block once I have it.

According to schematics you've got 3.2mm of baseplate above the 41mm block so that's cutting it pretty close.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 22, 2022)

it appears they will be making 3 block sizes (33mm, 36mm, 40mm)... not sure if it will ship with those or you can buy them separately or what? im sure there's someone out there making aftermarket blocks or will be soon if not. i will say that is one thing floyd rose has over gotoh, is massive parts availability both in house or aftermarket.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Jun 23, 2022)

trem licking said:


> Try the special out first though, you may be surprised. Unless you just want to do it for funziez, you'll likely not even need to upgrade it


If I wasn't going to tour it I wouldn't bother, but I like the push in arm and the brass block in the gotoh. Also kinda wanna black out the hardware anyways


----------



## source field (Nov 12, 2022)

-edited-​


----------



## source field (Nov 12, 2022)

Can I swap Lo-TRS 7 on my Ibanez S7420FM with the Gotoh 7?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2022)

source field said:


> Can I swap Lo-TRS 7 on my Ibanez S7420FM with the Gotoh 7?



On paper it should work, but it would be best to measure your route and existing trem and compare it to the Gotoh diagram.


----------

